
Comcast switches on the first public gigabit cable modem - ourmandave
http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/27/comcast-intros-first-gigabit-cable-modem/
======
dadude
Fantastic!! Now their customers can exceed their data cap in 42 mins.

------
godzillabrennus
The real story here is that they activated someone's Internet without putting
them on hold for hours.

P.S.A. - Don't forget to message @ComcastCares on Twitter if you need customer
service from Comcast. They actually help you if you tweet them.

